# I need a good chocolate chip using recipes.........



## CookinBlondie (Oct 5, 2004)

..........and I need them quick! Thanks!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 5, 2004)

Chocolate Chippies  

1 pkg. chocolate cake mix
1/4C. butter or margarine, softened
1/3C. milk
1 egg
1 - 6ounce pkg. chocolate chips
1C. chopped nuts

Beat together cake mix, butter, milk, & egg until well blended ; stir in chocolate chips & nuts. Drop by spoonfuls on a greased cookie sheet ; bake at 375 deg. for 12 minutes. Cool on wire rack.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 5, 2004)

OK! OK!

Do you make any quick breads (banana bread, etc)?  dump some chocolate chips in the batter.  Bake as usual.

or....

spread a can of cherry pie filling in a baking dish.  add choc chips.  sprinkle DRY yellow cake mix over the top, then top again with melted butter.  Bake at 350 for about 45 minutes.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe! Do they come out like cookies, or ,are they more crispie?


----------



## kansasgirl (Oct 5, 2004)

Here are some good ones.

Buffalo Cookies
1 c Butter 
1 c Shortening 
2 c Brown sugar 
2 c Granulated sugar 
4  Eggs 
2 ts Vanilla 
4 c Flour 
2 ts Soda 
2 ts Baking powder 
2 c Oats (not instant)
2 c Cornflakes 
2 c Chocolate chips 
1 c Coconut 
1 c Pecans, toasted and chopped

1.Melt together butter and shortening. Cream with brown sugar, granulated sugar, eggs, and vanilla. 
2.Sift together the flour, soda, and baking powder. Add to creamed mixture. 
3.Mix in oats, cornflakes, chips, coconut and pecans. Drop large spoonful onto cookie sheet. Bake in 350F for 15 minutes. Cool on a wire rack.

Caramel Pecan Squares
Graham crackers 
1/4 lb Butter 
1/4 lb Margarine 
1 c Brown sugar 
1 c Pecans or walnuts 
Chocolate chips 

1.Line jellyroll pan with whole graham crackers.
2.Melt together butter and margerine, add brown sugar and boil 2 minutes. Remove from heat and add nuts.
3.Pour over crackers and sprinkle with chocolate chips.
4.Bake at 350F for 10 minutes. Cool and cut.


----------

